# More good news from Dash...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

When I first started this, like 7 years ago, there was a company I worked with that produced my first 8 to 10 bodies. A few years ago, that company folded up. Along with that company was the access to the molds for those first cars.

Those cars included the Super Mod, Hot Rod, Cheetah Roadster, 69 Road Runner, 65 GTO, Lead Sled, Avanti, Galaxie (hardtop and convertible) and Henry J.

Every once in a while I would do a search on the name and see what popped up. Well, a few months ago I saw that the site was operational again so I tried to contact them. I reached someone who told me that the old company did indeed close but that they were opening it back up. He also told me that although the company I dealt with had closed, the factory that made and stored the molds was still in operation. 

He was able to work with the factory and locate every mold except the Super Mod and the main Hot Rod body. Hot Rod pieces like exhaust pipes, window frame and hardtop were in a later mold than the Super Mod and were found.

I had to pay them to run tests of the molds and those parts arrived this week! They look AWESOME! The molds were apparently well maintained.

So I now have access again to molds of some really awesome cars (Cheetah roadster excluded, that car sucked).

Cars that I will be offering again in the near future in kit form (unpainted, unassembled) will be the 69 Road Runner, 65 GTO and Galaxie hardtop and convertible. 

Dan


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Dan,

I am very happy for you that is good news.

Dave

Btw, I liked the cheetah roadster.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Omega said:


> Dan,
> 
> I am very happy for you that is good news.
> 
> ...


it's very difficult to do a roadster for the t-jet platform. It ends up looking like a 4WD wannabe...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great news!!! I wanna 69 Road Runner!!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Sweet !*

*HOT DA.....* Ahhhh.... that's Fabulous NEWS ! :thumbsup:
Now maybe I'll be able to get, a '63 Galaxie Hardtop in the color I want !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Finally finding your molds must be a huge load off your mind!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dan, another question....
Will your Bodies from now on, be molded in colored Plastic(like the Yenko Chevelles), or will they be painted again like in the past ?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great news!!! I wanna 69 Road Runner!!!!


Yeah, what he said!

Beep-Beep!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Duh(my bad), I need to read better Dan, as I see you said un-assembled and un-PAINTED kits ! So I guess that means milk jug white colored plastic again ?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> When I first started this, like 7 years ago, there was a company I worked with that produced my first 8 to 10 bodies. A few years ago, that company folded up. Along with that company was the access to the molds for those first cars.
> 
> Those cars included the Super Mod, Hot Rod, Cheetah Roadster, 69 Road Runner, 65 GTO, Lead Sled, Avanti, Galaxie (hardtop and convertible) and Henry J.
> 
> ...


so happy 4 U Dan :thumbsup:
seems u'r "Karma", is finally coming around 4 the Good now...

I had a sucky last year, & mine is 2....

doing every ritual dance 4 U, 2 keep it coming good 4 ALL of us...
I hope these endeavors, exceed u'r wildest dreams of success :wave:

Bubba 123
Bubba's Slot Car Emporium
Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Lenny,

Thank you for all you do for HO collector and racer! You have been and continue to be one of the bright lights in the HO world!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo: AGAIN!!! :woohoo:

Awesome!! The Galaxy is one of my favorites!! I can make kits work, even if they're molded in milk jug plastic. Be optimistic Ralph!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

One question Dan. Aren't the Galaxies clear tops? Will the roof be painted black, white, or unfinished? Either will work, but I'm just curious.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Can someone post pic of RR for me, i missed seeing it before. I love RR and GTX? how bout it Dan any GTX in the mix?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

It's a good day for slot heads.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry slotnut. It's the only picture I can find on my computer.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Dan, another question....
> Will your Bodies from now on, be molded in colored Plastic(like the Yenko Chevelles), or will they be painted again like in the past ?


yes...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> :woohoo: AGAIN!!! :woohoo:
> 
> Awesome!! The Galaxy is one of my favorites!! I can make kits work, even if they're molded in milk jug plastic. Be optimistic Ralph!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> One question Dan. Aren't the Galaxies clear tops? Will the roof be painted black, white, or unfinished? Either will work, but I'm just curious.


yes, the galaxies are clear tops


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations. Persistence pays off.

-Cory


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

If anyone has pics of these cars please post them.

Thanks,
Old Blue


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Glad to see things coming together . Can't wait to get my hands on some new products. best of luck moving forward.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

yippie!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

lenny said:


> yes...


Umm...Dan, YES to which of the questions ? 



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Dan, another question....
> Will your Bodies from now on, be molded in colored Plastic(like the Yenko Chevelles),
> or will they be painted again like in the past ?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Umm...Dan, YES to which of the questions ?


to both, that's why I said 'yes'...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

You stepped in something good Dan :thumbsup:

Now buy you a Powerball ticket while yer on your hot streak.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

:woohoo:


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Original Molds*

So from what I can gather you were not able to get the falcon or fairlane molds, is that correct?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

great news

happy 4 you


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> So from what I can gather you were not able to get the falcon or fairlane molds, is that correct?


different factory. those molds are available...


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*T-jet style bodies*

At one time sevral yeras ago you had siad your goint to make the 1964 ford thunderbolt did that progress any further?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> At one time sevral yeras ago you had siad your goint to make the 1964 ford thunderbolt did that progress any further?


nope...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Really Too Bad that the mold for the proposed '67 XL500 Galaxie got Lost 
As I was really looking forward to THAT Body being produced....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Really Too Bad that the mold for the proposed '67 XL500 Galaxie got Lost
> As I was really looking forward to THAT Body being produced....


That mold didnt get lost, it was never produced. A factory lost the sample I sent them.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I would really, really love to have a 69 Road Runner body kit. My father in law has a 69 RR convertible & that would make him & me very happy. You can email me send me courier pigeon or smoke signals. When these kits are available! 

Thank you very much!

[email protected]


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks, Dan, for continuing your efforts to find your molds. A Galaxie hardtop kit is _exactly_ what I need.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

lenny said:


> When I first started this, like 7 years ago, there was a company I worked with that produced my first 8 to 10 bodies. A few years ago, that company folded up. Along with that company was the access to the molds for those first cars.
> 
> Those cars included the Super Mod, Hot Rod, Cheetah Roadster, 69 Road Runner, 65 GTO, Lead Sled, Avanti, Galaxie (hardtop and convertible) and Henry J.
> 
> ...


what about the henry j ?? , that was the best looking one of all them..


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im hoping for more bodies that fit Xtraction/AFX. Also, any plans of doing a Dash version of the HP-7? I know that was batted around at one time...but of course the T-Dash has to take off first...


----------



## timmytorr (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

